# Building a new COMFORTABLE LOFT



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello everyone. I would like to ask on how to build a simple loft for pigeons.  A simple and cheap one that even a 15 year old can build and afford thank you


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

We have carpenters here to do all wood work so can't suggest you. Someone else with this experience should guide you. All the best.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

DarrehL said:


> Hello everyone. I would like to ask on how to build a simple loft for pigeons.  A simple and cheap one that even a 15 year old can build and afford thank you


What type of pigeons? How many?


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Only native pigeons. I have 8


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Darrehl, search for the Rose Red loft, or is it Red Rose loft in these forums and you'll find some simple plans for a small loft.

Not much that's cheap in the Phils when wages are low, eh?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

take your time stack your chips$$ and build it nice and right. if not you will find yourself adding to it or building another one and it will cost you more


----------

